# Cheap living accomodation



## Mabbutt (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to these forums so please forgive me if this thread is in the wrong place.

I have recently been made redundant and I am looking at going to Thailand for 6 months using the 2 monthly x 3 visa.

I would like to know if there are any places to avoid and also if there are any places that have a good amount of ex-pats there?

I would also like to know if it is possible to rent a room or a place fairly cheaply? What sort of documents would you need to have and is there any good general advice that people can offer?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Mabbutt said:


> I would like to know if there are any places to avoid and also if there are any places that have a good amount of ex-pats there?
> 
> I would also like to know if it is possible to rent a room or a place fairly cheaply? What sort of documents would you need to have and is there any good general advice that people can offer?


1. Any place where you get really drunk and/or upset the locals is a good place to avoid. Otherwise explore widely. Most resident expats are in BKK, chiang mai or the better-known island or coastal resort destinations (walk in to any travel agent)

2. Yes, though obviously what is cheap to one person is not to another. What is cosy to someone is a fleapit to another, etc. If you are content to live like a thai then the place is very inexpensive. The documents you need - based on the info you have provided - is a passport and a return ticket.

3. Best advice is to read widely before you come - there are many expat in thailand forums plus good books to ramp up your general knowledge. It's not worth asking really general questions in these forums, they work best if you can ask very specific questions ... and be sure to do a forum keyword search first as you can be sure that every possible question you can think of will have been asked several dozen times already.


----------



## Mabbutt (Nov 29, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> 1. Any place where you get really drunk and/or upset the locals is a good place to avoid. Otherwise explore widely. Most resident expats are in BKK, chiang mai or the better-known island or coastal resort destinations (walk in to any travel agent)
> 
> 2. Yes, though obviously what is cheap to one person is not to another. What is cosy to someone is a fleapit to another, etc. If you are content to live like a thai then the place is very inexpensive. The documents you need - based on the info you have provided - is a passport and a return ticket.
> 
> 3. Best advice is to read widely before you come - there are many expat in thailand forums plus good books to ramp up your general knowledge. It's not worth asking really general questions in these forums, they work best if you can ask very specific questions ... and be sure to do a forum keyword search first as you can be sure that every possible question you can think of will have been asked several dozen times already.


Hi cnx_bruce,

Thank you for your reply and advice.

I will continue to read other threads and look at all the information already available.

Once I have a better understanding and if I have any more specific questions I'll ask again.

Thank you!


----------



## bangkok2012 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi, finding a cheap place in Bangkok is not a problem, but again it depends on how you define cheap. If you don't need a/c, fitness, swimming pool easy access to bts/mrt then 10t thb will get you very far. But if you need all of the above 10t thb will only last for a small studio at end stations of the bts/ mrt.


----------

